# Any fellow who need to apply for PCC in Hong Kong for migration to Australia?



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey, I just would like to know if anyone on this forum needs to apply for PCC in Hong Kong?

I would like to know something about the referral letter that the police station here needs in order to issue you a police clearance certificate.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my opinion it would be a Letter from CO asking for PCC.


You would get this letter when CO is assigned and your file is reviewed.

CO will send you a letter explicitly asking for Hong Kong PCC. This has to be presented to the concerned police station.




redsato said:


> Hey, I just would like to know if anyone on this forum needs to apply for PCC in Hong Kong?
> 
> I would like to know something about the referral letter that the police station here needs in order to issue you a police clearance certificate.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> In my opinion it would be a Letter from CO asking for PCC.
> 
> 
> You would get this letter when CO is assigned and your file is reviewed.
> ...


Hey Jeeten bro, thanks for replying. But if you wait till a CO is assigned to your case, he would give you 28 days to get your PCC done and submitted to his office. My concern is that the HK police says it would take 4 working weeks in total to process my request and send the PCC to the CO.

I just wanna get this done ASAP. I have heard that some people managed to get their PCC done using the ACKNOWLEDGEMENT LETTER.

But on my acknowledgement letter, nothingabout a PCC is needed for the application is mentioend anywhere, therefore making it hard to be presented as a referral letter. Unless people's acknowledgement letters are different?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This 28 days period can be extended further. You just have to provide the copy of PCC application receipt to CO.

Acknowledgement letters would be same for all.


You might have to talk it through with them, by providing Invite Letter/Acknowledgement letter copies.





redsato said:


> Hey Jeeten bro, thanks for replying. But if you wait till a CO is assigned to your case, he would give you 28 days to get your PCC done and submitted to his office. My concern is that the HK police says it would take 4 working weeks in total to process my request and send the PCC to the CO.
> 
> I just wanna get this done ASAP. I have heard that some people managed to get their PCC done using the ACKNOWLEDGEMENT LETTER.
> 
> But on my acknowledgement letter, nothingabout a PCC is needed for the application is mentioend anywhere, therefore making it hard to be presented as a referral letter. Unless people's acknowledgement letters are different?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

redsato said:


> Hey Jeeten bro, thanks for replying. But if you wait till a CO is assigned to your case, he would give you 28 days to get your PCC done and submitted to his office. My concern is that the HK police says it would take 4 working weeks in total to process my request and send the PCC to the CO.
> 
> I just wanna get this done ASAP. I have heard that some people managed to get their PCC done using the ACKNOWLEDGEMENT LETTER.
> 
> But on my acknowledgement letter, nothingabout a PCC is needed for the application is mentioend anywhere, therefore making it hard to be presented as a referral letter. Unless people's acknowledgement letters are different?


Hi redsato!

I am also applying for HK PCC and we've got exactly the same problem. So how did you go about it? Were you able to apply using the acknowledgment letter?

I am a May application but haven't got a CO yet so same as you I'd like to get it done as it takes time.

Thanks!
avp


----------



## timfong (May 27, 2015)

I would like to know it too. I'm on my way to submit EOI. 

As I recall that I read some threads, they provide invitation letter to apply PCC, but not sure this is applicable in Hong Kong.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

timfong said:


> I would like to know it too. I'm on my way to submit EOI.
> 
> As I recall that I read some threads, they provide invitation letter to apply PCC, but not sure this is applicable in Hong Kong.


Looking at the HK Police's website, it was clearly stated below that you should have a letter indicating that a PCC is required, which of course we don't have in the Acknowledgement letter:

c) The original and a photocopy (for each applicant) of a letter from the relevant Consulate / Immigration Authority / Government Authority, which contains his or her name and clearly indicates that the production of the Certificate is required.

So I'd like to know if someone actually did this and get through this..


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

I have applied for HK PCC using the letter provided by CO. I am may 7th 189 applicant. Dispatched the documents to HK on 1st july , they reached on 9th July . Hope they will be under processing by HK police deptt. 

The hardest part for me was to get bank draft for fees. No bank was ready to make one. Had to use Indian connections to get it done finally, and mailed it by someone from India ot me. That delayed by at least a week. Praying that it will go through , and I wont have to send another application. I used to have many friends in HK in past, but none now who could help me with a local bank draft


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

farerpark said:


> I have applied for HK PCC using the letter provided by CO. I am may 7th 189 applicant. Dispatched the documents to HK on 1st july , they reached on 9th July . Hope they will be under processing by HK police deptt.
> 
> The hardest part for me was to get bank draft for fees. No bank was ready to make one. Had to use Indian connections to get it done finally, and mailed it by someone from India ot me. That delayed by at least a week. Praying that it will go through , and I wont have to send another application. I used to have many friends in HK in past, but none now who could help me with a local bank draft


Did you asked your CO to provide you this letter?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

armanvp said:


> Did you asked your CO to provide you this letter?




No, she sent it to me in email herself, and also I could find the same uploaded in immi account


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

farerpark said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> > Did you asked your CO to provide you this letter?
> ...


Thanks farerpark for this info! Hope you got your grant soon!


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Thanks farerpark for this info! Hope you got your grant soon!



I plan to try with my acknowledgement letter this Thursday, as I have heard from other sources that someone managed to pull it off. They said you could just tell the officer that you would tell them where to send the letter later.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

redsato said:


> I plan to try with my acknowledgement letter this Thursday, as I have heard from other sources that someone managed to pull it off. They said you could just tell the officer that you would tell them where to send the letter later.


I got my first correspondence with my CO yesterday and he gave the request letter right away. Now I went to HK Police for the CNCC and they really look for this letter, but as you mentioned, you can try the acknowledgment of the visa application and just inform them that you'll provide the letter later, not sure though if it would work. Good luck!


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

How will I know if the CO has received it, additionally, how will I know when to press the "Request Complete" button in the ImmiAccount to inform the CO that it is ready for assessment again. My assumption is the "Character, Evidence of" status will changed from "Requested" to "Received" when he received it. Anybody had this case?


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

Hi 

Just from previous experience for working abroad, the 4-week period declared by HK Police can be "CHUR". 

I managed to get it within 2 weeks during 2012 due to some urgent problems on my visa in the working country (in Asia).

If you feel worried, you may call the line and express your reason. I call him every 2nd day and in the end they make it faster than I expect.


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

armanvp said:


> How will I know if the CO has received it, additionally, how will I know when to press the "Request Complete" button in the ImmiAccount to inform the CO that it is ready for assessment again. My assumption is the "Character, Evidence of" status will changed from "Requested" to "Received" when he received it. Anybody had this case?


You can call to HK Police to ask for the status anytime. Ask in a friendly way and he will answer you.



Besides, may I ask one question, how do you compare IELTS and PTA English exams?
I hope to hear some opinions from HK people.

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

armanvp said:


> How will I know if the CO has received it, additionally, how will I know when to press the "Request Complete" button in the ImmiAccount to inform the CO that it is ready for assessment again. My assumption is the "Character, Evidence of" status will changed from "Requested" to "Received" when he received it. Anybody had this case?


Hi how did you reply to the CO's request for the PCC?

did you just scan and upload the receipt, and then press the Information Complete button?

Did you tell the CO that it would take 1 month for the PCC to be mailed ?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

yik05 said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> > How will I know if the CO has received it, additionally, how will I know when to press the "Request Complete" button in the ImmiAccount to inform the CO that it is ready for assessment again. My assumption is the "Character, Evidence of" status will changed from "Requested" to "Received" when he received it. Anybody had this case?
> ...


Thanks yik05 for that info!

PTE-A is way easier than IELTS, I got Superior English right away on the first try while I've taken IELTS thrice and only got Proficient level!


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

redsato said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> > How will I know if the CO has received it, additionally, how will I know when to press the "Request Complete" button in the ImmiAccount to inform the CO that it is ready for assessment again. My assumption is the "Character, Evidence of" status will changed from "Requested" to "Received" when he received it. Anybody had this case?
> ...



I haven't replied yet and I don't know how as well. I believe I should be replying back to the email he provided stating the CNCC will take a month and attach the receipt as well. I don't think we should click the Info Complete at this moment as the CNCC is still in progress. Anyone had experience on this?


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

armanvp said:


> I haven't replied yet and I don't know how as well. I believe I should be replying back to the email he provided stating the CNCC will take a month and attach the receipt as well. I don't think we should click the Info Complete at this moment as the CNCC is still in progress. Anyone had experience on this?



Yeah I intend to do the same. I sent email to HK police last night hoping for some response which I will then use as evidence. No response so far.

Apart from replying to CO on email and attaching the evidence there, I am also going to upload it in documents section in immi account . There is a category listed there for uploading evidence of efforts made to obtain PCC.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

armanvp said:


> I haven't replied yet and I don't know how as well. I believe I should be replying back to the email he provided stating the CNCC will take a month and attach the receipt as well. I don't think we should click the Info Complete at this moment as the CNCC is still in progress. Anyone had experience on this?


I think @farepark above provides a good way to go about this. What did you end up doing?


----------



## Nemesis9413 (Mar 30, 2015)

How long did the PCC took to be completed?


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

Nemesis9413 said:


> How long did the PCC took to be completed?


Hi could I know how you managed to get your PCC done before you were assigned a CO?


----------



## Nemesis9413 (Mar 30, 2015)

redsato said:


> Hi could I know how you managed to get your PCC done before you were assigned a CO?


I was applying for a different visa before 489 which PCC was done in late 2013. By the way it wasn't the PCC for HK.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Just an update for everyone to know..

I had uploaded my PH PCC and the form 80 requested to my ImmiAccount last week and sent a separate email to my CO mentioning that I already uploaded them and attached the HK PCC receipt also explaining it would take around 4 weeks for them to recieved it. I also told them that I havent press the Request Complete button just to let them know. I also called HK Police this week and they said they have sent my PCC to my CO yesterday and looking at the HK post mail delivery time itll take around 5 to 7 days to reach them. By that time, Ill send an email to inform them that it had already been sent. I might press the Request Complete button as well.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Just an update for everyone to know..
> 
> I had uploaded my PH PCC and the form 80 requested to my ImmiAccount last week and sent a separate email to my CO mentioning that I already uploaded them and attached the HK PCC receipt also explaining it would take around 4 weeks for them to recieved it. I also told them that I havent press the Request Complete button just to let them know. I also called HK Police this week and they said they have sent my PCC to my CO yesterday and looking at the HK post mail delivery time itll take around 5 to 7 days to reach them. By that time, Ill send an email to inform them that it had already been sent. I might press the Request Complete button as well.


Thanks heaps for your update. How did you manage to have the HK police sent out your PCC so quick?

I thought it would take them at least one month, according to what they say on the website?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

redsato said:


> armanvp said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update for everyone to know..
> ...


I think the 4 weeks mentioned on their website is conservative, ours got sent out around 30 calendar days


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

A week after HK Police had sent our PCC, I emailed my CO to inform him that it was already sent for mailing to them last week. Additionally, I have clicked the "Request complete" button in the ImmiAccount and attached my email correspondence as well to ImmiAccount to make sure they get the message.


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

armanvp said:


> A week after HK Police had sent our PCC, I emailed my CO to inform him that it was already sent for mailing to them last week. Additionally, I have clicked the "Request complete" button in the ImmiAccount and attached my email correspondence as well to ImmiAccount to make sure they get the message.


I was informed by Hong Kong police that they already mailed my CNCC to Australia on 10/09/2015. Any news on your end with your application?


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh I haven't updated this thread! We've recieved our grant last 25 Aug after calling the CO on the same day. Hope you got yours too!


----------



## redsato (Jun 5, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Oh I haven't updated this thread! We've recieved our grant last 25 Aug after calling the CO on the same day. Hope you got yours too!


Wow many congrats! May I know how you did that? Just called which number and then ask for your CO?


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

*HK PCC required*

Hi Guys,

Need some help here. I have worked in HK in 2013 for 10 months. As per DIBP website, PCC is required for country where you have resided more than 12 months.

My agent is saying normally CO will ask for PCC if stay is more than 90 days.

Please suggest whether I will need HK PCC. Also is anyone able to apply for PCC before CO requested for it as they need letter from CO to process it further.


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Hk pcc*

Also need to know on below points

how do you go about getting fingerprints done(From local police station or some place else).

How to get DD made in HKD in India. Indian banks will do?

Regards
Varun


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

varun_gupta11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some help here. I have worked in HK in 2013 for 10 months. As per DIBP website, PCC is required for country where you have resided more than 12 months.
> 
> ...


First of all, I think you won't be needing a HK PCC if you've stayed here (in HK) less than 12 months which was clearly stated in DIBP's website. If somehow you still want to get one, you still need your CO's request letter as HK police requires you to submit this letter before they can process your request. That's why I didn't get a direct grant because I can't front load all the documents. Hope this helps!


----------



## varun_gupta11 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks foe response.
Can you tell me from where we can get our fingerprints done as per their requirement


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

wow didn't know so many Hong Kongers are here in this forum... I am really surprised...


----------



## Kingkong3 (Jan 15, 2014)

any idea where the HK Police needs to send the PCC to ? they usually send it by registered mail.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

Kingkong3 said:


> any idea where the HK Police needs to send the PCC to ? they usually send it by registered mail.


They send it directly to your case officer most likely via HK Post. That is why they need to have the request letter from the CO first before they can issue a HK PCC.


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

eminemkh said:


> wow didn't know so many Hong Kongers are here in this forum... I am really surprised...


Yep, really surprised too! Are you in AU now? Hows it going?


----------



## Kingkong3 (Jan 15, 2014)

armanvp said:


> They send it directly to your case officer most likely via HK Post. That is why they need to have the request letter from the CO first before they can issue a HK PCC.


Ok,thanks. I shall wait for CO then.


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

armanvp said:


> Yep, really surprised too! Are you in AU now? Hows it going?


I was and came back to Hong Kong for 2 weeks.
Applied Skilled migration for the profession of accountant which is kind of pathetic...
Keep taking PTE/IELTS for superior english proficiency...


----------



## pribaaji (Feb 12, 2016)

*HK PCC from Melbourne*

Hello everybody,

Need your help regarding application of HK PCC from Melbourne. From where do we get the fingerprints done in Melbourne?

Regards,
pribaaji


----------



## armanvp (Oct 28, 2013)

I think its best to contact the HK Police to see how it can be done offshore. I know they have guidelines on their website as well. Good luck!


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

First of all thank you armanvp for giving us all the updates that you went through, it is very helpful.

redsato, it would be very helpful if you and others who went through this process can share their experience !!

So from what I understand,

1. You cannot apply for HK PCC in advance.
2. You cannot apply for HK PCC even if you have got the invitation (ITA)
3. After ITA once the case officer is assigned, either you will get the letter from him or you will have to ask the request letter for PCC (which is required by HK police)
4. You need to take that request letter along with other proofs to HK police to apply for PCC
5. HK police will not handover PCC to you, they will directly send PCC to case officer in DIBP.
6. I can check with HK police on the status of PCC whether it is in process or it has already been dispatched to case officer.
7. You can attach the receipt of HK PCC application in documents to show the proof that I have applied and it is in process.

How will I know whether the case officer has received the PCC and when should I click the "Request Complete" button?


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

Can someone from Hong Kong please help !!


----------



## AL_D (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi guys, this is just what I was looking for. I've been asked to submit a PCC from HK by my CO yesterday. I've found the government fingerprint bureau to get the finger printing done here in Mumbai and will be getting the bank draft payable in HKD. I'll be sending all the required forms and documents via courier to the HK address. What I wanted to know was, which receipt is everyone referring to? Do the HK police issue one to you on receipt of the PCC application? If so, is it sent by post or email? Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey Hong Kongers, please pm me... I am heading back to Australia with my pr very soon...


----------



## eminemkh (Jul 11, 2015)

AL_D said:


> Hi guys, this is just what I was looking for. I've been asked to submit a PCC from HK by my CO yesterday. I've found the government fingerprint bureau to get the finger printing done here in Mumbai and will be getting the bank draft payable in HKD. I'll be sending all the required forms and documents via courier to the HK address. What I wanted to know was, which receipt is everyone referring to? Do the HK police issue one to you on receipt of the PCC application? If so, is it sent by post or email? Thanks a lot guys.


HKPCC is pretty straightforward... Make an appointment and go to Wan Chai headquarters, you will have all the instruction you need.

Again, Hong Kongers.. please pm me, I wanted to create a group to keep everyone tight and help each other out..


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

so from this thread it means I can only wait for CO's letter of PCC request prior to applying thru HK PCC... 
and so can't front load everything....
am I correct?


----------



## Niti84 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi All,
I have quite a funny situation here. My spouse had been to HK for 18 months on his previous passport which was stolen. He has absolutely no copies of the stamping and does not know the actual travel dates. My question is how do we obtain the information. Is there a way?

Thanks!


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

mspaint said:


> so from this thread it means I can only wait for CO's letter of PCC request prior to applying thru HK PCC...
> and so can't front load everything....
> am I correct?


Yes you are right, cannot apply for HK PCC without letter from CO.


----------



## jm88 (Mar 31, 2017)

*Information provided button Immi account*

Hi all,
My CO requested the PCC from HK for my partner. We have submitted the application to the HK Police Department, and as read in the previous posts the processing time is around 4 weeks and HK will send the documents back to Immigration here in AU.
However, in the Immi account there is an "Information provided" button. I am not sure if I have to press this button or not as there is nothing else I can do. 
They say we only have 28 days to reply back, so I'm not sure what to do next.
I guess the COs have experience with HK PCC but I'm wondering why I have that button activated in my account.

Anyway I would appreciate any info you guys have about it.


----------



## 1448513 (Apr 4, 2017)

jigar87 said:


> How will I know whether the case officer has received the PCC and when should I click the "Request Complete" button?


Facing the same problem here. How can I tell if the police certificate (CNCC) from Hong Kong has been delivered to the DIBP? Is there a confirmation of some sort I can see on my immiaccount, or should I just wait until the estimated delivery time expires and then click 'information provided'?


----------



## jigar87 (Jun 19, 2016)

SevenSeas said:


> Facing the same problem here. How can I tell if the police certificate (CNCC) from Hong Kong has been delivered to the DIBP? Is there a confirmation of some sort I can see on my immiaccount, or should I just wait until the estimated delivery time expires and then click 'information provided'?


Check with Hong Kong police department.

If they say it is already been dispatched than check with them on what date it was dispatched. 

You can click the "Request Complete" button after 2 weeks of dispatched date.

This is what I did.


----------



## 1448513 (Apr 4, 2017)

jigar87 said:


> Check with Hong Kong police department.
> 
> If they say it is already been dispatched than check with them on what date it was dispatched.
> 
> ...


That's sweet. Thanks. 
Congrats on your recent move btw. Best of luck.


----------



## jm88 (Mar 31, 2017)

So Police in HK told us that the PCC results were sent to DIBP on 23/05/17. Still no results though. Anyone knows approximately how much longer to wait? This is killing me!!

-----
Anzsco Code: 261313
Points: 75 - English 20, Age 30, Studies 15, Australian Study 5, Work Exp 5.
Lodgement: 17/03/17
CO Contact: 27/03/17
PCC: From Hong Kong 23/05/17
Grant: ???????


----------



## 1448513 (Apr 4, 2017)

jm88 said:


> So Police in HK told us that the PCC results were sent to DIBP on 23/05/17. Still no results though. Anyone knows approximately how much longer to wait? This is killing me!!
> 
> -----
> Anzsco Code: 261313
> ...


I had one CNCC sent on March and again on April. Pressed information provided on 5 Apr since CO's second contact on 22 Mar, and still NOTHING IS GOING ON. I had to suppress the urge to strangle these guys. Seriously.


----------



## jm88 (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh well... It's good to know we're not alone I guess? 
Some people say that there's no grants lately due to the end of the financial year which kind of makes sense. If that's the case we should expect some news in July


----------



## toffalatey (May 14, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm applying for HK PCC from Sydney, anyone has experience with how to get fingerprints done? I've looked on some threads but it seems there isn't a definite answer? Any help would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## venuri (May 12, 2017)

Hi All,

i applied , CNCC Hong Kong on 7th sep.HK Police told me that the CNCC results were sent to DIBP on 25 of sep. please let me know how much longer to wait to press IP?
Is there any way to know, the certificate has been delivered?


----------



## sshankaran (Oct 28, 2017)

*Hk pcc*

Hi, I am also From India and i am trying to get PCC from HK. Could you pelase guide me on this process ? I am bit confused about the applications and the Fingerprints.

Thanks




farerpark said:


> I have applied for HK PCC using the letter provided by CO. I am may 7th 189 applicant. Dispatched the documents to HK on 1st july , they reached on 9th July . Hope they will be under processing by HK police deptt.
> 
> The hardest part for me was to get bank draft for fees. No bank was ready to make one. Had to use Indian connections to get it done finally, and mailed it by someone from India ot me. That delayed by at least a week. Praying that it will go through , and I wont have to send another application. I used to have many friends in HK in past, but none now who could help me with a local bank draft


----------



## venuri (May 12, 2017)

sshankaran said:


> Hi, I am also From India and i am trying to get PCC from HK. Could you pelase guide me on this process ? I am bit confused about the applications and the Fingerprints.
> 
> Thanks


you have to wait until the co ask about the CNCC in Hk, CO will send a letter. then you have to pay 210 HKD and attached the receipt together with CO's CNCC requesting letter, your fingerprint harrd copy, Hk ID card photo copy, Your passport detailed page photo copy, if you have any dependents that need to get the CNCC their details and fingerprints. And send them to HK police head quarters. Please refer the HK Police Department web site.


----------



## sshankaran (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your reply. Yes I have got the request letter from the officer. Now my doubts are how to give finger prints to Hong Kong police from India? Can you advise on how you did? 

Also it will be really helpful for me if you guide on filling the application. Did you fill the online application or downloaded and filled? I have doubts in that regard also. 

Once again, thanks for taking time and replying me. 



venuri said:


> sshankaran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am also From India and i am trying to get PCC from HK. Could you pelase guide me on this process ? I am bit confused about the applications and the Fingerprints.
> ...


----------



## venuri (May 12, 2017)

sshankaran said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. Yes I have got the request letter from the officer. Now my doubts are how to give finger prints to Hong Kong police from India? Can you advise on how you did?
> 
> Also it will be really helpful for me if you guide on filling the application. Did you fill the online application or downloaded and filled? I have doubts in that regard also.
> 
> Once again, thanks for taking time and replying me.


HI

currently i live in Hong kong. so i directly went to the police head quarters and took the finger prints. So you have to take them reputed place in india. They need the stamp and designation of the taking officer of finger print.

You can download the application form in their web site and filling it.
I think the most difficult one is bank deposit draft. You can ask someone who lives in hong kong currently, to deposit the money behalf you.

After that you have to mail all the things together to Hong Kong Police.


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
Did anyone get CNCC/PCC from HK recently? 
How to get the referral letter from the department as mention on the website:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/hong-kong

Letter of referral: You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities.


----------



## jm88 (Mar 31, 2017)

The letter is sent to you automatically after you lodge your application and make the payment


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

jm88 said:


> The letter is sent to you automatically after you lodge your application and make the payment


Ok, so that means i dont need ti wait for CO or contact them. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi Guys,
> Did anyone get CNCC/PCC from HK recently?
> How to get the referral letter from the department as mention on the website:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/hong-kong
> ...


Singapore has a similar requirement, that a referral letter from the processing center be attached. Instead I managed to get my PCC after submitting my EOI (190) and before getting an invite to apply / lodging:

I wrote a letter (non-unique contents of which are copied below) with a copy of my EOI ID points table to apply for my Singapore COC. Below is what I said:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

I think the key is to be sufficiently informative yet assertive in your request.

Not sure if that might help you with getting your HK PCC before you lodge / are asked for it.


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have a question for those of you that have successfully applied HKCNCC in the past.
My timeline for HK CNCC application is as follow:

I received CO request for HK CNCC on 13 Sept
Application submitted to HK police on 18 Sept with help from family that's currently in HK, I got the scanned copy of the payment receipt.
Deadline for responding is 11 Oct
As you can see I have just over a week left to respond to this RFI.

How did you guys handle it when the 28 days deadline is up in the end?

In the letter from CO it says:



> You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter. You should provide your response via ImmiAccount.


Since the result will be sent to the department directly, what do they mean I have to provide my response via ImmiAccount?

Does it simply mean I upload the receipt as if it's the actual document under Evidence of Character and click the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button even though I have no idea when is HK police going to send my report?

Thanks.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Does anyone recently finish your HK PCC? Could you please share whether a request letter from a CO is a must? I have heard different stories saying that the acknowledgment letter will suffice, some say you must wait for the CO contact, which makes me extremely confused.

Also, does anyone know that where in Sydney that can have the fingerprints taken? I have done the research in Google and still could not find the answer. Should I call the local police stations to find out?

Thanks heap!


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi, 
I went to HK Police Headquarters and they are not allowing without the request letter from embassy. The person at the counter showed me a sample letter he needs to accept the application. 



antonychan11 said:


> Does anyone recently finish your HK PCC? Could you please share whether a request letter from a CO is a must? I have heard different stories saying that the acknowledgment letter will suffice, some say you must wait for the CO contact, which makes me extremely confused.
> 
> Also, does anyone know that where in Sydney that can have the fingerprints taken? I have done the research in Google and still could not find the answer. Should I call the local police stations to find out?
> 
> Thanks heap!


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Then HK folks like us won't ever get a Direct Grant. This doesn't seems fair as people in other countries can obtain PCC and file it together with visa lodgment.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Then HK folks like us won't ever get a Direct Grant. This doesn't seems fair as people in other countries can obtain PCC and file it together with visa lodgment.


You are absolutely right! So bad for HK people.


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Just want to share some tips for Oversea Hong Kong Police Check Clearance application:


 You must obtain a letter from your CO to start your HKPCC application

 Fingerprints can be done in your local police station without any referral letter

 Oversea application will take an *extra 1 week* to be accepted by the HK Police because of payment clearance, in addition to the time for mail delivery

 No receipt will be sent by the police for oversea applicants, no evidence to upload in IMMI account

 Calling their hotline can inquire the status of your application but they will not speed thing up

In short, please do send all your application documents and fingerprints to your friend and family before getting a letter from CO. Once you have that letter, they can apply in person and save 1 - 2 weeks time to wait for delivery and payment approval.


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

*Address to send the police report*

Hello

We just received CO contact requesting the HK police report. However the CO has not mentioned anywhere the address to which we need to send this report to. The HK police said that an address is compulsory since they send directly.

Can I check whether you all received the request including the address? Just wondering if our CO forgot or didn't know this. 

At the moment we just know her first name. There is no email or contact number. Even the email that asked for this police report is a no reply email which is frustrating. 

Anyone has an idea on how to contact the CO?

Advice on the above would be reallyyyyy appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> We just received CO contact requesting the HK police report. However the CO has not mentioned anywhere the address to which we need to send this report to. The HK police said that an address is compulsory since they send directly.
> 
> ...


1. Try emailing 
[email protected]

2. Try calling them up also
3. Use the feedback form on DHA website
4. Message DHA on Facebook 
5. Reply to the email. You have nothing to lose even if it’s not monitored 

Cheers


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Try emailing
> [email protected]
> 
> 2. Try calling them up also
> ...


Thanks so much for the reply NB. Yah will do all of the above. Its quite frustrating that their is no direct way to contact CO though. I checked the the immigration website and seems she needs to send us a "letter of referral" which she did not. Given the cost of the application I really think they need to have more open lines of communication. Will definitely be feed-backing this after the PR process is done...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Starwar said:


> Thanks so much for the reply NB. Yah will do all of the above. Its quite frustrating that their is no direct way to contact CO though. I checked the the immigration website and seems she needs to send us a "letter of referral" which she did not. Given the cost of the application I really think they need to have more open lines of communication. Will definitely be feed-backing this after the PR process is done...


This delay is the least of your worry
The bigger problem is that the pcc will be sent by post to DHA directly without any reference to you

There can be a slippage at so many levels and you will have no way of checking where it has gone missing

Cheers


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

NB said:


> This delay is the least of your worry
> The bigger problem is that the pcc will be sent by post to DHA directly without any reference to you
> 
> There can be a slippage at so many levels and you will have no way of checking where it has gone missing
> ...


Yes which is why I was hoping there were better modes of communication with the case officer. 
After we upload the receipt the part that's within our control is done. So just hoping that we can resolve the letter/address issue ASAP.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> We just received CO contact requesting the HK police report. However the CO has not mentioned anywhere the address to which we need to send this report to. The HK police said that an address is compulsory since they send directly.
> 
> ...


This was the address on the footer on each page of both our IMMI s56 Request for More Information pdf, and IMMI Request Checklist and Details:

GSM Adelaide

OFFICE:70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000
POSTAL:GPO Box 2399 Adelaide SA 5000

EMAIL: [email protected] WEBSITE: www.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> This was the address on the footer on each page of both our IMMI s56 Request for More Information pdf, and IMMI Request Checklist and Details:
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for this

Maybe they changed the template or something because no where in our documents sent across did it have the address. We ended up calling the general line and they did give us an address to send the police report. This one was for Queensland (Brisbane). So seems it varies across applications as well.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Starwar said:


> Hi thanks for this
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they changed the template or something because no where in our documents sent across did it have the address. We ended up calling the general line and they did give us an address to send the police report. This one was for Queensland (Brisbane). So seems it varies across applications as well.


I would have been pretty frustrated in your situation too, not your fault so kudos on getting an address. Hopefully this is just the last mile in the whole process, all the best!


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would have been pretty frustrated in your situation too, not your fault so kudos on getting an address. Hopefully this is just the last mile in the whole process, all the best!


Exactly...


Just in case anyone else comes across this same issue, just try calling up the general line +61 2 6196 0196 during their work hours. They were actually quite fast. The address to send the police report depends on your visa processing center and varies across applications.


----------



## ct1218 (Nov 12, 2019)

Starwar said:


> Exactly...
> 
> 
> Just in case anyone else comes across this same issue, just try calling up the general line +61 2 6196 0196 during their work hours. They were actually quite fast. The address to send the police report depends on your visa processing center and varies across applications.


Hi, I received a request for Hong Kong PCC yesterday. And my situation is almost the same as yours: no CO's full name (only first name and position number), no contact details in the email as well as my immi account. 

So I dialled the general line +61 2 6196 0196 to ask for an address to receive Hong Kong PCC. They only asked my 190 visa nominate state (I'm nominated by NSW) and then gave me the address for Visa and Citizenship office in Sydney. 

However, they didn't ask my name and application number. I'm not sure whether my CO is located in the Sydney office? I don't want to waste time if my Hong Kong PCC were sent to the wrong office...

Please tell me when you called the general line +61 2 6196 0196, did they ask your name/application number? Or just gave you an address without checking your details?

Many thanks.


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

ct1218 said:


> Hi, I received a request for Hong Kong PCC yesterday. And my situation is almost the same as yours: no CO's full name (only first name and position number), no contact details in the email as well as my immi account.
> 
> So I dialled the general line +61 2 6196 0196 to ask for an address to receive Hong Kong PCC. They only asked my 190 visa nominate state (I'm nominated by NSW) and then gave me the address for Visa and Citizenship office in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hello 

So I have a confusing update to add today...

On last Sunday we emailed the address that NB posted in this thread earlier and also submitted feedback online
Monday we called that number -> were told we need to send to the Queensland Address. We asked for written confirmation but the customer service officer said she could not update immi account. So basically no written confirmation. 
Tuesday we called again to confirm. A lady picked up (previously it was a guy) and she told us the exact same Queensland address. She mentioned that was where our case officer was and she also said she can't send written confirmation.
So since both these people gave the SAME address we felt it should be correct. 

HOWEVER, today our case officer directly emailed us and send us another document called "Hong Kong Penal request letter". THIS document had the address in the footer. But this was a Sydney address. 

So now we have 2 addresses -> going to confirm again with case officer on the email she sent to us and hope she replies. If she doesn't reply we will just use the Sydney address she sent us. Feel they are all over the place here. Very frustrating!! The address is so important here since HK police doesn't give the police report to us. They mail directly and I don't want our police reports to go missing and cause long delays....

As for your point about Sydney nomination, well we were nominated by Victoria. Neither of the addresses we were given so far were for Victoria....
When we called the general customer service line both times they asked our transaction reference numbers and also personal details like full name, date of birth etc... to confirm the application.


----------



## ct1218 (Nov 12, 2019)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> So I have a confusing update to add today...
> 
> ...


Thank you Starwar:clap2:

Today I called the hotline again. This time they checked my details such as passport, expiry date, name, country of birth, DOB, email and telephone. Then the customer service person said she would send an internal message to my CO and CO would contact me about the address to receive Hong Kong PCC.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> So I have a confusing update to add today...
> 
> ...


Worst case scenario if it is the wrong office hopefully they forward it on to the correct people.

Having said that, if your Co contact you directly - I would follow the instructions in their communique i.e. the Sydney address.

Thanks for coming back and updating us


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Worst case scenario if it is the wrong office hopefully they forward it on to the correct people.
> 
> Having said that, if your Co contact you directly - I would follow the instructions in their communique i.e. the Sydney address.
> 
> Thanks for coming back and updating us


Yup we're just going to go ahead and apply with that Sydney address.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,
In HK and partner in India (keeps on traveling between India and HK). For PCC, do they ask HK PCC for partner as well? If yes, what is the criteria - continuous stay of 12 months or overall stay of 12 months?


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

kayan said:


> Hi Guys,
> In HK and partner in India (keeps on traveling between India and HK). For PCC, do they ask HK PCC for partner as well? If yes, what is the criteria - continuous stay of 12 months or overall stay of 12 months?


I could be wrong, but i think it's a total of 12 months (not continuous). 

Either way you cannot really apply for HK police report until your case officer asks specifically. If its needed for both, then the CO will send two request letters so it would be pretty clear whether its needed or not.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kayan said:


> Hi Guys,
> In HK and partner in India (keeps on traveling between India and HK). For PCC, do they ask HK PCC for partner as well? If yes, what is the criteria - continuous stay of 12 months or overall stay of 12 months?


It does not matter whether it’s the primary applicant or dependent 
The rules for pcc are same
It’s overall 12 months in the last 10 years 

Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Thank you both. Got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

